# choix d'un serveur



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

bonjour a tous

voila j'aimerais vos conseille sur le choix d'un serveur

car je compte bient&#244;t cr&#233;er une petite soci&#232;ter de stockage de produits 

pour 4 pc voir 5 

mais je suis un peux perdu sur tout les serveur q'uil a 
donc voila pourquoi je fait appelle a vous

voila se que je voudrais faire avec se serveur

 - stockage de donn&#233;es

 - web et de messagerie

 - Unit&#233;s de stockage :en cas de pannes ou de dommages.

 - applications :  les logiciels utilis&#233;s sur chaque poste seront d&#233;sormais lanc&#233;s &#224; partir du serveur (sur lequel les logiciels sont install&#233;s), limitant ainsi le nombre de licences &#224; acheter. 

 - impression


merci


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## maousse (7 Décembre 2006)

Tu comptes utiliser quelle (ou quel genre) application à partir du serveur ?
Tu veux faire tourner quel système là-dessus ?
Tu as une préférence, comme ça, dans l'absolu, ce avec quoi tu serais le plus confortable ?


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> Tu comptes utiliser quelle (ou quel genre) application à partir du serveur ?
> Tu veux faire tourner quel système là-dessus ?
> Tu as une préférence, comme ça, dans l'absolu, ce avec quoi tu serais le plus confortable ?



le système : Mac OS X Server v10.5 Leopard

voila les programes 


Dashboard.
Mail.
iCal
iWeb
apache pour le site web
Pages.
FileMaker Pro 8.5
AppleWorks



bien d'autre encore.....


et non pas encore de préférence


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2006)

un boot sur le reseau. Sachant que Leopard Server sortira apres la version client si ca ne presse pas
Sinon, Stockage, tres volumineux? un RAID a coté?
Tu comptes rajouter des postes plus tard? (et si oui, beaucoup?)


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> un boot sur le reseau. Sachant que Leopard Server sortira apres la version client si ca ne presse pas
> Sinon, Stockage, tres volumineux? un RAID a coté?
> Tu comptes rajouter des postes plus tard? (et si oui, beaucoup?)




Stockage, tres volumineux? oui quand meme

rajouter des postes plus tard  oui surment


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

*voila une configuration

votre avis???

Xserve with 64-bit Dual-Core Intel Xeon                             *
*                                 Ref.: Z0DB                             *
                                                               			                                                                                                                                             Kit de montage en rack - Rack à trous de montage carrés 065-6728
                                                                                                                                                                                   Carte Ethernet Gigabit bicanal avec élévateur PCI-e 065-6495
                                                                                                                                                                                   Aucun (avec élévateur PCI Express) 065-6543
                                                                                                                                                                                   Module Disque Dur Apple Serial ATA de 750 Go à 7 200 tr/min 065-6775
                                                                                                                                                                                   Deux blocs d'alimentation de 650 W 065-6588
                                                                                                                                                                                   Module Disque Dur Apple Serial ATA de 750 Go à 7 200 tr/min 065-6773
                                                                                                                                                                                   Module Disque Dur Apple Serial ATA de 750 Go à 7 200 tr/min 065-6774
                                                                                                                                                                                   Documentation 065-6398
                                                                                                                                                                                   4 Go de mémoire ECC FB-DIMM DDR2 à 667 MHz - 4 x 1 Go 065-6484
                                                                                                                                                                                   SuperDrive 8x (DVD+R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW) 065-6429
                                                                                                                                                                                   Carte ATI Radeon X1300 avec 64 Mo de SDRAM et adaptateur VGA 065-6478
                                                                                                                                                                                   Deux processeurs bicur Intel Xeon 2 GHz 065-6770


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2006)

et pour le stockage?
car la tu fais un RAID 1 (si je me trompe pas) qui va te securiser tes donn&#233;es en faisant une copies sur le second disque, donc, tu te retrouves avec 750Go pour 5 postes (systemes en boot reseau, applications&#8230; et surtout, toutes les donn&#233;es!!)
Peut etre pas un XServe RAID en plus, mais un autre disque (soit  deux pour assurer un RAID)
Sinon, tu peux aussi te tourner vers un MacPro bien equip&#233; (qui peut acceuillir jusqu'a 4 HDD)
Un MacPro peut aisement se transformer en serveur&#8230; sauf qu'il n'a pas d'alimentation redontantes (ce qui est, a mon avis, la seule chose qui differe vraiment. Tu as le double ethernet, la possibilit&#233; d'y mettre un Tiger/L&#233;opard Server. Ce qui va vraiment differencier, ca sera aussi le prix! Si le MacPro se revele plus cher pour la meme chose, tu prefera surement le Xserve, mais s'il est moins cher et qu'il rempli les memes services&#8230;


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

sa fait vraiment chère un XServe RAID sourtout en plus du XServe :rose::rose:


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

donc tu me conseille le  Xserve + le macpro???


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2006)

a configuration 'egale', on a:
MacPro:


> Deux processeurs bic&#339;ur Intel Xeon 2 GHz
> 4 Go (4 x 1 Go)
> NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT 256 Mo (DVI liaison simple ou double liaison)
> Serial ATA 750 Go 7200 tr/min 3 Gb/s
> ...


Tarif: 5.997,98 &#8364;

Xserve:


> Deux processeurs bic&#339;ur Intel Xeon 2 GHz
> 4 Go de m&#233;moire ECC FB-DIMM DDR2 &#224; 667 MHz - 4 x 1 Go
> Module Disque Dur Apple Serial ATA de 750 Go &#224; 7 200 tr/min
> Module Disque Dur Apple Serial ATA de 750 Go &#224; 7 200 tr/min
> ...


Tarif: 6.758,99 &#8364;

Tu peux donc remarquer que le MacPro remplace avantageusement le Xserve, cela reste une machine pro. Et tu as quand meme un difference de presque 2000&#8364; (et tu gagnes 750Go de stockage)
Apres, le Xserve est complement orient&#233; serveur, alors que le MacPro est concu comme une station de travail.
On peut donc dire, que dans cette configuration, les deux son 'egaux', avec un preference prix pour le MacPro, et une preference 'completement serveur' pour le Xserve. Si j'etait dans ton ca (mais je ne le suis pas), je prendrai le MacPro, et envisager, pourquoi pas, acheter un Xserve quand ton entreprise sera plus developp&#233;e, et releguer le MacPro a un autre tache (sauvegarde, deuxieme serveur, ou bien, separer: un serveur boot sur reseau (Xserve), et un serveur de stockage(MacPro))

Sinon, c'est un choix a bien reflechir, car c'est quand meme la dessus que le fonctionnement de ton entreprise fonctionnera!!


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a configuration 'egale', on a:
> MacPro:
> 
> Deux processeurs bicur Intel Xeon 2 GHz
> ...




donc pour toi c'est mieux de prendre le macpro:love:


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> a configuration 'egale', on a:
> MacPro:
> 
> Tarif: 5.997,98 
> ...



merci pour ton aide 


autre question esque le MacPro pourra tourner 24h24 sur 7j7???

et esque sa ne va pas posser problème de bug sur le site avec tout les programes qui tourne en meme temps????


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2006)

oui, le MacPro peut tourner 7j/7 imagine, certaines entreprises prenent meme un mac mini pour faire serveur (fichier textes etc)
Apres, techniquement parlant, non il n'y a aucun soucis a lancer tout ces processus en meme temps, mais bon, imagine que tu te fasses attaquer ton site, ou je ne sais quoi tu melanges l'internet (acces direct ou presque) et la vie de ton entreprise. Pourquoi pas un mac mini pour ton serveur web (qui lui, s'acquittera parfaitement de la tache) a moins que tu ne l'heberges ailleurs que dans ton entreprise? (ce qui permet de l'avoir dispo 7j/7, et dans un lieu sur (des services d'herbergement web specialisés)


----------



## christophe24 (7 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, le MacPro peut tourner 7j/7 imagine, certaines entreprises prenent meme un mac mini pour faire serveur (fichier textes etc)
> Apres, techniquement parlant, non il n'y a aucun soucis a lancer tout ces processus en meme temps, mais bon, imagine que tu te fasses attaquer ton site, ou je ne sais quoi tu melanges l'internet (acces direct ou presque) et la vie de ton entreprise. Pourquoi pas un mac mini pour ton serveur web (qui lui, s'acquittera parfaitement de la tache) a moins que tu ne l'heberges ailleurs que dans ton entreprise? (ce qui permet de l'avoir dispo 7j/7, et dans un lieu sur (des services d'herbergement web specialisés)



oui oui tu a raison donc je ver eseillier de trouver (des services d'herbergement web specialisés)


merci

esque des iMAC en 17" peux ètre bon sur les bureaux???

donc 4 imac en 17"

oui oui je veux rester chez Mac


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
apres, pour les ordinateurs de 'travail', les 'clients' de ton reseau, tu peux y mettre ce que tu veux. Si c'est de la bureautique (Word, Excel, FileMaker, etc ) un iMac, ou meme un mac mini (a toi de voir, le mac mini demande un ecran en plus), et pour le confort, si le 20' rentre dans ton budget  
Si tu es graphiste de haut niveau, MacPro 
Apparement, d'apres les logiciels que tu voulais mettre sur ton serveur, c'est plus bureautique, donc, iMac ou MacMini
Pense aussi que tu as les licenses a acheter , et surtout les licences serveurs (qui beneficient, justement, du reseau, travail collectif, etc!!) et la, ca peut aussi couter cher!
Evidement, pour ce qui etait du MacPro, j'ai calqué sur ta config Xserve, mais tu peux faire une config plus legere (quoique  ca va etre difficile si tu veux avoir quelque chose de puissant!)
Tu peux te rattraper (c'est ce que tu comptes faire? ) sur les machines clients. Petit disque dur  (oui, boot sur le reseau) et pas forcement puissantes (pour de la bureautique  )
Mais une question, pourquoi avait tu envisagés un boot sur le reseau? Pour une gestion accrues des utilisateurs?


----------



## christophe24 (8 Décembre 2006)

on me la conseiller pour une faciliter pour moi

 comme ca je ser contrôler et voir se que les employers fond bah oui on ne joue pas


----------



## christophe24 (8 Décembre 2006)

donc comme je comprend je ne peux pas acheter une seul licenses et le mèttre sur le serveur qui partage sur les 4 pc voir 5????


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

Pour tout ce qui est license, je ne saurait te repondre (question legale, principalement  )!
Sinon, meme si les employés ne font pas un boot sur le reseau, tu peux quand meme les controler (Apple Remote Desktop)


----------



## Zyrol (8 Décembre 2006)

Question licences :

Os x server existe en 2 versions : 
  - 10 clients : tu as donc jusqu'&#224; 10 postes clients qu'y peuvent s'y connecter
  - clients illimit&#233;s.

Je te conseille (si tu peux te le permettre) d'acheter Remote Desktop, pour g&#233;rer les postes clients, c'est monstrueux !
  - Rapports d'utilisation des applications  
  - gestion compl&#232;te des postes
  - verouillage, rapport, recherche spotlight...
  - Prise de controle &#224; distance...

Bref si tu as d'autres questions sur Remote desktop ou les licences, n'h&#233;site pas.


----------



## christophe24 (8 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Question licences :
> 
> Os x server existe en 2 versions :
> - 10 clients : tu as donc jusqu'à 10 postes clients qu'y peuvent s'y connecter
> ...




merci pour ton conseil du programe que je vais prendre en compte 

mais maintenant je suis un peux perdu avec tout ça

je ne sais plus bien se que je dost prendre comme matériel 

donc si j'ai bien compris je dois prendre le MacPro pour le (serveur)

et 4 ou 5 Imac controler depuis le serveur??? j'ai bon????


----------



## Zyrol (8 Décembre 2006)

mac pro + imac.

&#231;a me semble pas mal du tout.

tiens nous au courant de ton choix fianl.

et n'h&#233;sites pas &#224; revenir pour la mise ne place de ta config...


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

oui, MacPro + iMac (4-5, c'est ca?)
Apres, tu pourras te tourner vers un Xserve si vraiment tu as beaucoup de choses a stocker, et que ca grossi, tu achetera peut etre un Xserve dedié au stockage, et tu pourras releguer le MacPro a la sauvegarde.
Pour ce qui est license purement serveur, il va faloir choisir si tu te limites a 10 postes, ou bien, illimités (et donc, pareil pour Apple Remote Desktop), mais vaut mieu choisir des le debut, pour ne pas etre embeté apres! (si tu peux te permettre l'illimité, n'hésite pas, tu ne sais pas comment va grossir ta societé . Tout ce qui est licenses Filemaker, etc, il existe des versions serveurs, mais pas au meme prix! (normal)


----------



## christophe24 (8 Décembre 2006)

oui je compte prendre le  Os x server clients illimit&#233;s.

voila ma petite listes


*4 iMac, 17 pouces, Intel Core 2 Duo                             *
                                                           Clavier sans fil (Fran&#231;ais) & Mighty Mouse sans fil + Mac OS X 
                                                                                                                                                                                   2 Go de SDRAM DDR2 &#224; 667 MHz - 2x1 Go 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2,16 GHz
                                                                                                                                                                                   Serial ATA de 160 Go 
                                                                                                                                                                                   SuperDrive 8x (DVD+R DL/CD-RW) 

*1 Mac Pro                             *
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512 Mo (deux DVI double liaison) 
                                                                                                                                                                                   AirPort Extreme + Bluetooth 2.0+EDR 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Mac OS X Server (clients illimit&#233;s) 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Clavier et souris Mighty Mouse Apple (sans fil)
                                                                                                                                                                                   Deux processeurs bic&#339;ur Intel Xeon 3 GHz 
                                                                                                                                                                                   4 Go (4 x 1 Go) 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Country kit
                                                                                                                                                                                   Mac OS X 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Un SuperDrive 16x 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Serial ATA 750 Go 7200 tr/min 3 Gb/s 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Serial ATA 750 Go 7200 tr/min 3 Gb/s 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Serial ATA 750 Go 7200 tr/min 3 Gb/s 
                                                                                                                                                                                   Serial ATA 750 Go 7200 tr/min 3 Gb/s 

et 1 Lcd pour le MacPro                                  Apple Cinema Display (&#233;cran plat 20 pouces)

et les programes

Mac OS X Server v10.5 
Apple Remote Desktop 3
AppleWorks.
FileMaker Pro 
Logic Express
.Mac
iWork &#8217;06.
Dashboard
iSync 2
iCal 
Mail

et voila je pence que c'est bon


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

Sinon, c'est une societe qui va avoir quel but?
Sache aussi qu'Apple Works, c'est sous Rosetta, et que cela ne bougera lpus jamais (a priori)
Sinon, tu as Word


----------



## christophe24 (8 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, c'est une societe qui va avoir quel but?
> Sache aussi qu'Apple Works, c'est sous Rosetta, et que cela ne bougera lpus jamais (a priori)
> Sinon, tu as Word



une societe stockage de produits informatiques & home cinema & hifi et puis  ventes par(catalogue) & le web


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

Alors, on t'a eclairé :rateau:  ?
Tout en restant Hors Sujet :love:, c'est pour bientôt la societé?


----------



## christophe24 (8 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors, on t'a eclair&#233; :rateau:  ?


 hooooooooo que oui et un grand merci pour votre aide




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tout en restant Hors Sujet :love:, c'est pour bient&#244;t la societ&#233;?


oui pour le moi de mars elle serra en route


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

Et bien, dans ce cas, bonne creation (c'est deja en route, hein  )
Si tu as d'autres question concernant l'installation, l'organisation de tout ca, reviens nous voir (si tu nous quitte ) 

Bon courage


----------



## christophe24 (8 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> reviens nous voir (si tu nous quitte )




je ne bouge plus d'ici


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

t'es le meilleur Christophe


----------



## christophe24 (9 Décembre 2006)

me voila a un gros problème je ne trouve pas de programe de gestion de stock sous Mac


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2006)

Pour la gestion de stock, tu peux utiliser FileMaker, sauf que si ta base devient tres tres grosse, ca va etre moyen.
Si tu souhaites une gestion des stocks en temps reel, ton logiciel de facturation peut s'en acquiter tres bien 
Bon, je propose ca, mais jne n'aime pas trop comment ca fonctionne, 8sens
Pour tout ce qui est logiciel compta, je ne m'y connais pas vraiment. De toute facon, ce qu'il te faut, c'est bien un logiciel de compte et gestion de stock centralisé,  non? (meme dans l'eventualité ou un poste ne veux plus fonctionner)
As tu deja une idée du logiciel de compta?


----------



## christophe24 (9 Décembre 2006)

oui je pence a EBP 2007 mais il ne disse  pas si c'est compatible avec Mac Os x 

et aucune réponse de leurs part


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2006)

EBP&#8230; ils sont a Rambouillet  comme moi 
Je vais voir si j'ai des infos en direct, si tu ne l'as pas deja fait.
J'ai entendu dire que les solutions EBP etaient vraiment bien 
Edit: effectivement, il n'y a pas de solution pour MacOS&#8230; ce qui est bien dommage!


----------



## christophe24 (10 Décembre 2006)

re bonjour

voila j'ai une autre question j'aimerais savoir comment je peux faire pour conecter les 5 pc sur le MacPro (serveur)

avec un routeur ou autre chosse???????


merci


----------



## christophe24 (10 Décembre 2006)

pour vous esque c'est bon sa  http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00042680.html


----------



## Zyrol (10 Décembre 2006)

il s'agit d'un switch administrable, c'est &#224; dire que tu peux gerer tout ce qui passe sur le cable (ouverture des ports pour chaque prise, horaires, blocage...)

Bref, si toutes ces fonctions ne te serviront pas, un simple switch te suffira, et le prix sera different bien sur.


----------



## flotow (13 Décembre 2006)

Apres, si tu le prends, meme si tu n'as pas l'utilité maintenant, tu peux l'avoir plus tard. Tout depend (aussi) de ton budget


----------



## xavier25 (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas trouv&#233; d'autres sujets sur os x server, je me permets d'utiliser celui-ci qui est assez proche de ma probl&#232;matique.

Je vais cr&#233;er dans les prochaines semaines une entreprise de cr&#233;ation de sites web.
En tant que mac user, je suis s&#233;duit par la version server mais je me demande si elle est bien adapt&#233;e.

L'entreprise est compos&#233;e de 3 sites distants, compos&#233;s uniquement de macs.

J'aimerai installer sur un server macmini un intranet (uniquement pour les membres de l'entreprise donc, les sites clients sont h&#233;berg&#233;s chez un prestataire) accessible &#224; distance pour mes collaborateurs qui permette :

- d'avoir un calendrier partag&#233;
- un protocole ichat s&#233;curis&#233;
- d'avoir un wiki 
- et des blogs accessibles par un navigateur internet avec login et mot de passe
- une messagerie interne
- un partage de fichiers (comme sur un r&#233;seau local) acccessible via le Finder
- possibilit&#233; d'administrer les postes &#224; distance

Est-ce que le macmini suffit pour cel&#224; (un To pourra &#234;tre ajout&#233 ?
Toutes ces fonctions seront t-elles utilisable via internet (ce ne sera pas un r&#233;seau local)
Le serveur aura une adresse IP dynamique, puis-je la "bloquer" avec DynDNS comme sur la version client de mac os x?
Est-ce que la version leopard est vraiment sup&#233;rieur &#224; tiger pour ce type de r&#233;seau (dois-je attendre?)

Merci pour vos &#233;claircissements.
Je me d&#233;brouille avec mac os x (sans aller jusqu'&#224; me servir du Terminal) et je suis d&#233;butant dans l'administration r&#233;seaux.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2006)

Pour commencer, je pense que le mac mini ne pourra pas supporter autant... Au vu des services demand&#233;s mieux vaux s'orienter vers un mac pro.

pour la suite : 
 - Calendrier partag&#233; : leopard le gerera beaucoup mieux avec iCal server
 - Le wiki : pareil avec Wiki server
 - Blog ok pour tiger
 - messagerie interne, ok pour tiger, leopard aura plus de fonctionnalit&#233;s
 - Partage de fichiers : tiger le fait tres bien; leopard apportera bien sur encore plus de fonctionnalit&#233;s avec Spotlight server entre autre.
 - Pour administrer les postes &#224; distance, il faut faire appel &#224; un logiciel supplementaire, dispo pour tiger d&#233;j&#224; : Apple Remote Desktop, qui est d'ailleurs vraiment bien pour administration &#224; distance.


Voil&#224;, si tu as des question supplementaires, n'h&#233;sites, j'essaierai de rentrer plus dans les d&#233;tails.


----------



## xavier25 (18 Décembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour ces r&#233;ponses.

Je ne sais pas si c'est logique mais je pr&#233;fere insister :
- est-ce que toutes ces fonctions seront accessibles via internet?
- dans quelle mesure le macmini ne peut pas supporter ces applications? (3 sites distants : 3 macs distants en fait + le serveur). Le macpro c'est un petit investissement quand m&#234;me
- Apple Remote permet-il d'administrer via internet? Est-ce adapter &#224; un d&#233;butant r&#233;seau?
- La messagerie interne &#231;a se pr&#233;sente comment?
- Le Spotlight server &#231;a fonctionne aussi via internet ( pas en local)?

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2006)

xavier25 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est logique mais je préfere insister :
> - est-ce que toutes ces fonctions seront accessibles via internet?
> ...



Dans l'ordre : 

- En fait, il va falloir que tu crées un VPN (Virtual Private Network) c'est à dire que tes ordis se comporteront comme sur un réseau local à travers internet via ce VPN.
- Le disque du mac mini tourne à 4200 tr/m, impossible de faire un serveur avec ça. Donc il faudrait, soit changer le disque dur, soit déporté le disque sur du FireWire. Pour un serveur, c'est vraiment pas terrible.
moi perso, j'ai toujours vu fonctionner des serveurs avec des disques 10 000 tr/m. le disque dur est, pour moi, l'élément le plus important dans un serveur.
Par contre tu peux envisager de faire un serveur sur un imac. Le disque est meilleur, il est plus puissant, et plus abordable au niveau tarif.
-ARD peut administrer à travers le net sans problème. De toute façon si tu crées un VPN, l'aspect site distant " disparait".
-Pour la messagerie interne : le serveur receptionne les mails, les analyse (tu peux definier des regles diverses, antispam...) et es dispatche sur ton réseau
-Pour spotlight server (leopard) : avec le VPN, pas de difference entre local et distant


----------



## xavier25 (18 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour toutes ces infos ! Ce serait pas mal de cr&#233;er un topic special Mac os X server sur MacG&#233;, &#231;a manque...

Je vais opter pour un imac &#224; 1000 euros et x.5 puisque &#231;a al'air d'apporter plus de fonctionnalit&#233;s. J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a vaudra le coup d'attendre.


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2006)

X.5, on en sait pas encore grand chose (autant pour le serveur que pour le client  )
Oui, un topic special Server serait pas mal 
+1


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> X.5, on en sait pas encore grand chose (autant pour le serveur que pour le client  )
> Oui, un topic special Server serait pas mal
> +1



Sur le site d'apple, tu as un aperçu des futures fonctions de leopard Server : spotlight server, wiki server, ical server... Même si elles n'y sont surement pas toutes, on a un aperçu des nouvelles fonctionnalités.


Pour le fil sur le serveur, je vais essayer de concocter un petit quelque chose.


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2006)

ce ne sont que des apercus, et non pas des fonctionnalit&#233;s qui ont ete essay&#233;es (d'ailleur, Leopard server, il est pas dispo, meme en beta (ADC))
Sinon, j'attend avec impatience pour la version Server


----------



## xavier25 (14 Janvier 2007)

Je reviens à la charge :rateau:  (toujours pas de partie dédiée os x server??? :mouais: ).

Voilà après quelques (longues) heures de réflexion du notamment à la (non) présentation de Léopard et des suites iwork et ilife  , je dois (quand) même investir dans du matos pour mon entreprise (et vite).

La solution server petit bras du mac mini étant irecevable, j'ai d'abord pensé à l'imac, puis au mac pro et je suis désormais tenté par l'xserve qui dans sa config de base est interessant (je pense notamment à la licence server clients illimités).

J'ai entendu dire que l'xserve commandé nu (sans ajout), ne permettait pas d'être upgradé avec des modules de disc durs faute de connectique dans les trapes 2 et 3. Est-ce pure légende? (Je compte en effet ajouter des composants avec le temps).

Enfin sachant que je suis (toujours) débutant en admin réseau, l'xserve n'est-il pas trop complexe à configurer? 

Est-il possible de le connecter à un imac pour le configurer (je n'ai pas d'écran externe).

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

xavier25 a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire que l'xserve commandé nu (sans ajout), ne permettait pas d'être upgradé avec des modules de disc durs faute de connectique dans les trapes 2 et 3. Est-ce pure légende? (Je compte en effet ajouter des composants avec le temps).



oui c'est une légende vu que tu peu commander des modules disques dur après


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> - Calendrier partag&#233; : leopard le gerera beaucoup mieux avec iCal server
> - *Le wiki : pareil avec Wiki server*



Pas d'accord . Avec apache, mysql (ou autre) et php int&#233;gr&#233;, il y a d&#233;j&#224; plein d'outils gratuit et open source qui existe dont le c&#233;l&#232;bre mediawiki qui fait tourner l'encyclop&#233;die wikipedia*. D'ailleurs, pour le blog, je crois que c'est wordpress qui est livr&#233; avec OSX server. Et je me demande s'il n'existerait pas la m&#234;me chose pour ical (qui est devenu un standard)&#8230;





*qui a d'ailleurs besoin de votre aide pour continuer &#224; exister.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Janvier 2007)

xavier25 a dit:


> Enfin sachant que je suis (toujours) débutant en admin réseau, l'xserve n'est-il pas trop complexe à configurer?
> 
> Est-il possible de le connecter à un imac pour le configurer (je n'ai pas d'écran externe).
> 
> Merci pour votre aide !



Oui, tu peux installer la suite logicielle d'OSX server sur l'imac et piloter ton xserve à distance, pas de souci !
En revanche, pour la maintenance, c'est plus simple d'avoir un écran/clavier/souris sur site.


----------



## flotow (14 Janvier 2007)

Un mac a pas cher pour faire un coup d'ARD/VNC juste a coté du serveur (cette marchine te sert a toi, et de temps en temps pour faire un tour sur le serveur )

Alors, cette section OS X  serveur, elle arrive?


----------



## xavier25 (15 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Un mac a pas cher pour faire un coup d'ARD/VNC juste a coté du serveur (cette marchine te sert a toi, et de temps en temps pour faire un tour sur le serveur )
> 
> Alors, cette section OS X  serveur, elle arrive?



Merci pour vos réponses.

On lance une pétition?


----------

